

Pandora's new html5 interface - faizanaziz
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Pandora-HTML5-Music-Streaming-Unlimited-Facebook,news-12615.html
It rocks
======
_badlogin
I tried to read this story, but was assaulted by an add with audio. No thanks.

